# Feed



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

What do you guys feed your meat goats? Every grain we find is medicated. is that okay to feed them even if they are going to be processed?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Noble goat grower. They do have non medicated, It is called dairy parlor. Have you checked with tractor supply? https://www.purinamills.com/goat-feed/products/detail/purina-noble-goat-dairy-parlor-16


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely! Medicated only means it contains monensin, a cocci preventative.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I know you can't use medicated feed in milking does if you're going to be using the milk. Wouldn't that be the same in a meat goat

Sent from my XT1565 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, I believe it is the same.


----------

